# I think im just a betta killer :(



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Whenever I get a betta it gets sick!!! My new crowntail has something wrong with him!! The cories are fine but the betta isnt! URRGHH. Maybe I should just give up on bettas....

Anyway, I want to know whats wrong with my betta and how I can fix it. Im not sure what to call them, but you know the "lines" of crowntail's fin? Like each little section of his fins (like the things that make him a crown tail). Yeeah well like 4 of those are stuck together. It almost looks like a tube is over them, sticking them together. His fins remind me of pin feathers: http://www.sbs.utexas.edu/halldw/Bio340L/LabPictures/PheasantLab/Larger/PinfeathersL.jpg Yesterday he had white tips on all the ends of his tail, but I did a water change and added a few drops of melafix and they are gone today. But now, on like 2 of the "lines" of his anal fin there is what looks like fungus "growing" on it. What do I do? I have ich attack because my black molly got ich, and it says it treats ich, fungus, protozoans, and dinoflagellates. PLEASE help or if this betta dies im just gonna give up on bettas all together :sad:


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh ya also he is bloated and im definitely not over feeding him. He is also a little inactive. But he eats and comes over for food.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just did an about 40% water change. Im hoping that helps.


----------



## KidVisualx3x (Jul 29, 2011)

I really dont know dude... They are really hardy fish.. You should ask your local pet shop.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

My local pet shop is Petco and they know nothing xD


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get some aquarisol...do a 50% water change 3 days in a row....treat the tank with the aquarisol..
make sure the temp is 80-82 degrees..make sure the tank is well filtered..and well aerated..
also buy some spirulina flakes and feed it at least twice a week..feeding schedule should be 2-3 small feedings per day....monday through saturday....
NO FOOD ON SUNDAY.....30% water change on monday...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Or wait a day then if he's still bloated, feed him part of a pea.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a betta killer too... There's a famous saying, if at first you don't fricassee fry fry a hen!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Aquari-Sol is a preventative, not a medication. Lohachata knows, but I just wanted to make sure you did. That is why lohachata recomended the water changes.

Personally, when someone hasn't been doing water changes regularly enough (not saying that is the case here), I recomend starting out with water cahnges of a smaller quantity, then getting larger. Flucuations are bad. pH will decrease when water sits overtime in the tank, and then even a flucuation in _nitrates_ is bad for fish. It is less of a problem with bettas because they are super hardy, but it is still a problem that should be noted.

Also, don't lose hope yet! I have seen miraculous recoveries over my year of being an active betta forum member (and a moderator on one forum). I have seen half dead bettas with brown water, ich, finrot, velvet, and SBD all at the same time look like an incredibly beautiful in a months time! Many stories. Bettas often make beautiful recoveries with consistant care.

My sister's betta Luke had finrot and several holes in his tail. After 2 weeks of him being in my care, the finrot has cured and almost all the holes are closed up (just 1-2 remaining). Consistantsey and clean water are the key to a perfectly healthy betta (along with food LOL).

Don't lose heart!

and btw, I know what it is like losing a dearly loved pet. I just lost my 4 1/2 month old Pacman Frog I raised from a baby today :-(. He is the guy in my avatar. I still plan on getting another in afew months, not to replace him, but just because I love Pacman Frogs so much.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

[/QUOTE]and btw, I know what it is like losing a dearly loved pet. I just lost my 4 1/2 month old Pacman Frog I raised from a baby today :-(. He is the guy in my avatar. I still plan on getting another in afew months, not to replace him, but just because I love Pacman Frogs so much.[/QUOTE]
he died!?oh know!poor frog.how did he pass?


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

platies pwn said:


> he died!?oh know!poor frog.how did he pass?


I see that you just saw my Youtube vid on it (thanks for subscribing, btw). For everyone else, he died of unknown causes. I can assure you he was kept in a very well maintained habitat.

but anyway, I don't want to hijack the thread so...

Good luck with your betta, fishielover123! Don't lose hope, nothing is over yet.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

But my betta wont recover...im just not a good betta keeper. Should I put him in a hospital tank?
Actually stratch that... i only have one heater. I'll just do water changes and add ich-attack.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I would listen to loha if you can get your hands on aquarisol. One thing is for sure though, adding ich attack will do nothing, considering that the problem here is clearly not ich.

And I highly doubt that your the one who is killing the bettas. It's most likely the supply you're getting them from. There's no way you can have a disease magically appear in a tank, and because it's in a new tank, (if I recall?) it was contaminated before you had it.

*Regardless, DO NOT ADD ICH ATTACK*


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Betta the most easy fish out there to keep. 

I can leave a betta in a jar for weeks without feeding n water change and it will still be ill-Ness less ... 

The thing about buying fish from petco is most of them r already sick and need to be QT.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If the same kind of fish keep dying on you and other fish are fine, there are a couple possible reasons. Your water isn't good for that fish and is therefore stressful and triggers disease. Your source is bad and either damages the fish in transit with lousy practices or exposes fish that pass through their care to illness that species is susceptible to. Or your tank has an organism in it that your other fish are immune to, but attack new fish virulently. The last 2 go together. You get a sick fish from a store, then the disease stays in your tank and attacks new fish.

In this case, I'd suggest either a 'break' from the that type of fish like "no betta for a year". Or some sort of serious QT. Keep new fish and old fish and all their stuff apart.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Is your signature current? Which tank is your betta in?


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well to the people that say where I bought him is bad: I have always bought my bettas from Petco. But I decided to get one at a real aquarium store. This is the first fish I have ever got from that store. He looks a lot better after 3 50% water changes, though his fins are still stuck together. But they look better and he is more active. But the only really puzzling thing is that he is STILL bloated. I fed him a pea, fasted him, but he still looks the same. Its really annoying.
Oh, my signature isnt current!! Bruce was my last betta. Ill go change it right now.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

ForMany said:


> Betta the most easy fish out there to keep.
> 
> I can leave a betta in a jar for weeks without feeding n water change and it will still be ill-Ness less ...
> 
> The thing about buying fish from petco is most of them r already sick and need to be QT.


lol!!! Not for us betta killers!


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Betta man said:


> lol!!! Not for us betta killers!


To me danios are the easiest fish to care for!!!! For a while I lost interest in my tanks and they didnt get a water change or anything except feeding for like 2 weeks and they were FINE!!


----------



## AnimalHouse35 (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know much about this subject, but I hope he'll pull through!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

guppys were easiest for me!


----------

